# Places othen than Wolf Pen



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

What other cool places to ride / camp with water to cool off other than Wolf Pen. Went there last year for about a week.

Thanks !!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

PM me your email address and I can send you an email with a little bit of info for some places I did for a friend of mine that was wanting to go to Arkansas to ride. We've done Moccasin Gap, Mill Creek Trails, Mt. Magazine and the Bear Creek Trail.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Drive a little further and go to Colorado The wife and I have been several years on our 4 wheelers and the riding and trails are great. You see so many things you will never see from the highway. You won't regret it.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you been on all the trails listed on the area map? I was there last week. Rode 500 miles and never saw the same thing twice. There are lots of places not on the map that are cool too. Got a few swimming holes that are off the beaten path too.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

No, I did not see everything. Rode about 230 miles in 3 days. Yes, swimming holes were awesome. I may go back for a week.

Thanks !!!


----------

